# Bone density cpt codes



## lcanady (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi all! Our practice just purchased equipment to do bone density tests. We are confused about the difference between CPT codes 77080 and 77082. The doc thinks 77080 encompasses the info in 77082 and wants to know the distinction between the two. He says the verterbral fracture assessment (77082) is the same as testing the spine (77080). Can someone please help with this? Thank you in advance!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Feb 9, 2012)

We do the 77080 which is at least one or more of these sites (the lumbar spine, hips and pelvis). The 77082 is mostly for vertebral fracture assessment.


----------

